# Breeding Food



## John60769 (Dec 31, 2006)

I want some information on Breeding Redbellies for MEAT!! I dont want to buff them up with steroids to grow quick or anything just a normal safe diet thats generally ok to consume.

A 3-5 year peroid should be enough for a fish to be eaten i presume..... their are alot of smalller fish commercially sold and Piranha is goinn to be introduced BY ME!! I hope it taste as good as they look... that bastard ate my fancy fish and i want revenge!!!

I dotn need you trollers or people who talk BS on my threads and say things about me...... Im asking a question so i came to a community of knowledged people, which doesnt seem so f*cking knowledgable you guys go up in my threads and gank bang them with BS. Thanks for locking it too mods... smart !!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

With this kind of question and attitude, no respect and you exspect to get help and answer?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 24, 2006)

This is the dumbest thread I have ever seen in my life. You want to spend 3 years growing a fish for hardly any meat... One, it would cost you a fortune to feed it for 3 years. Two, you would have to charge people a fortune for it where they could just go out and buy lobster to eat for 1/10th the price. Three, your an idiot. If they were really all that great to eat don't you think people would have already been exporting them in mass quantities to sell...So no, I don't think that you will have success growing piranhas to sell out of your 20 gallon aquarium kid. My advice to you is to make a new name, shut up, and gain some knowledge.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jonny607 said:


> I dotn need you trollers or people who talk BS on my threads and say things about me...... Im asking a question so i came to a community of knowledged people, which doesnt seem so f*cking knowledgable you guys go up in my threads and gank bang them with BS. Thanks for locking it too mods... smart !!


Ok...closed.


----------

